# Rolling stock definition...for here?



## Cap'nBill (Dec 27, 2008)

In the past, I've posted what I felt were' beginning' G scale type locomotive questions above. I've noted a good many 'engine' questions here also. I was always, apparently incorrectly, that 'rolling stock' was other than powered vehicles. Since there is no 'powered', loco, etc., category, I guess all vehicle questions belong here. I'm not trying to make some big point here, but merely posting appropriately. I think there are some questions, including locomotives, that will generally only apply to newcomers. Bill


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Beginners questions in Beginners, all other rolling stock, including locomotives here. 

I would prefer to have rolling stock to be everything other than locos, i.e. self powered rolling stock. 

But, with no forum, they should be here. 

The beginners forum is, as I understand it really for those FAQ and for elementary things. 

There's not really strict moderation in keeping these things segregated though. 

Greg


----------



## Bob Pero (Jan 13, 2008)

Good point Bill. What do the others think? I agree with Greg's comments. A seperate forum for locomotives would be ideal


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

I thought locomotives were covered in three seperate forums, based on the source of power... 

"Traditional Power" ( http://www.mylargescale.com/Communi...fault.aspx ), 

"R/C Battery operations" ( http://www.mylargescale.com/Communi...fault.aspx ),

and 

"Live Steam" ( http://www.mylargescale.com/Communi...fault.aspx )

There are some other places where they might also be covered.

However, there are bits and pieces of information in any one subject that can easily overlap into other areas and by forcing any categorization just limits the availablilty of the information to others. I might put a question about my Live Steam engine in that forum and find that the problem I am having is due to something that should be covered in the "Track, Trestles, Bridges and Roadbed" forum.

Also, what constitutes a "Beginner's Question" and what constitutes a "non-beginner's question"? Should a question about which battery is the best be in the RC Battery forum or in the Beginner's forum? Does a "Beginners" forum scare people off... Some people fear being seen as a "newby" and so won't expose themselves in the "Beginners" forum... besides, if you are not a "beginner", i.e.: been at it for 20 years, but are "new" to this forum, where should a question or comment be posted? Is the "Beginners" forum the place to ask a "beginners" question about "Rolling Stock"?


----------



## Tom Parkins (Jan 2, 2008)

But not all locomotive questions fit under power, (traditional, battery, or live steam). Example is what type of wheels,......how do you modernize a ten wheeler, ..... how do you change the drawbar.... All of those are locomotive questions that don't matter on the type of power. A separate category of "Locomotives" might be useful. But then again it really hasn't been that big of a deal. I don't think anybody has been banned or quit the forum for posting in the wrong category. 

Tom


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

From how people have been posting on those forums, the focus has been the power source, not the mechanicals or type of loco, or traditional maintenance or improvements. 

Traditional, DCC, live steam, battery are all pretty involved with the way power is transmitted and controlled. (although live steam definitely gets into the mechanicals, but that IS the power source!) 

But the division seems pretty logical. 

Greg


----------



## Tom Parkins (Jan 2, 2008)

Greg, I am not trying to beat a dead horse. In the big picture of things this really means squat. But I had a few minutes to do some forum analysis. 

I reviewed the topics for the past month. 28 total topics. 14 involved motive power (including PCC and Goose as motive power) Of those 14 topics none directly involved questions regarding powering DCC, battery etc. Lighting, wheels, axles, gears, couplers, road names, parts, were the topics. There were references to power source in the responses. 


Do we need a separate category for Locomotives and Self Powered trains? Perhaps. But then this works ok as is. 


Tom


----------



## Fred Mills (Nov 24, 2008)

Another thing: 

YOU should NOT refer to the scale as "G" Scale.........it is much more apropriate to state, "Large Scale", unless you are meaning a definate scale, such as 1:22.5 (G scale), 1:32, 1:29, 1:24, 1:20.3, 7/8ths, or some other scale running on #1 gauge track. 

So far on this thread, no actual scale is needed, as all information could apply to any of the scales known under the broad banner as LARGE SCALE.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Tom, not even close to thinking you are beating a dead horse, this thread is really about opinions and what forums make sense. 

Your data is interesting. Personally I would welcome a motive power group, even with the expected "crossover" with the "power" forums. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Well, the *is *an advantage to beating dead things. They don't fight back.


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Isn't that what Greg does when he beats on Lewis?


----------



## DennisB (Jan 2, 2008)

I am always learning new things here and am not awkward in asking questions in the Beginners Forum. Dennis.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Now, be nice!

"Santa's gonna skip this block for years!"


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Torby on 24 Dec 2010 04:30 PM 
Now, be nice!

"Santa's gonna skip this block for years!" 



Santa hasn't attempted to deliver around here since I went after him with a machette for leaving expensive stuff for all the family and all I got was the bill.


----------

